# High calcium low ph?



## Buxton81 (Sep 8, 2019)

A friend of mine just got his first soil test, he has high calcium 489 ppm & low PH 5.71. I was going to tell him to apply lime, but wouldn't that just put more calcium into the soil? He was quite low on all micros even Sulphur. Anybody know what could raise ph without calcium?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The lab results should tell him how much lime to add.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Also suggest that he not use Soil Savvy or MySoil (Yard Master)


----------

